# Split activity...unfamiliar territory



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. The foragers will go to the original hive so all you have are the nurse bees. They will start flying in few weeks.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Be sure you reduced the entrance size on the split too. Less work for the guards.


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

Some one has to feed the brood as brood emerges older nurse bees will get there flight clearance and you will have foragers thus more activity at the gate


----------

